# taking a semester off cause of depression/anxiety?



## MiniVee (Mar 1, 2012)

hey guys, im student, i was due to finish my degree in a couple of weeks. I was on Paxil 20mg for 2 and a half years and decided to tapper off them in Novemeber 2013. By August 2014 i was completely off them. However, i was unable to concentrate and just lacked confidence and motivation at college. I was unable to cope with stress and got very anxious and teary easily. College gave me 2 weeks off to go back on Paxil which was great and i thought i would be better by the time i went back. However i was so wrong. Even though the side effects were gone after a week (which was surprising how fast it went! they lasted for 5-6weeks first time i went on them) i was still emotionally and physically exhausted. So i caught up with my teahers and decided to take the rest of the semester off and complete my degree next semester.
Whats upsetting me the most right now is the fact that all my friends will be graduating without me in a few weeks and i feel left behind. I was so close to getting the degree i've been so passionate about for the past 2 years and now im a step behind. Deep down i know this is the best for me but at the same time i'm scared things won't work out next semester.

Has anyone else been a similar situation where they had to take a break from school because of depression and anxiety? If so...how did things work out?


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm in the same situation. I was in my first clinical placement this past winter and had to take time off due to anxiety/panic attacks/IBS. It was a hard decision but knew that it was better then having a mental breakdown from the stress. I decided to switch programs because it became apparent that what I was doing wasn't conducive to my mental health. It's been really hard hearing stories from my classmates and last week seeing them all celebrate being finished. 

Being a semester behind isn't a bad thing! You'll be finishing your degree and after that it wont matter at all, focus on getting better and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I wrote this in a similar thread.

There is nothing wrong with dropping out of college.

The problem with dropping out of college is that most people do not have something lined up to replace it. This can lead you to a hole in your life I hope no one ever has to see.

If you have a job lined up, volunteering, something, by all means, drop out and collect yourself. See therapists and doctors, great.

If you have nothing lined up and say you want to calm down etc., and that you will look for something else. That is not the path to go down. You end up sitting on your *** and get more isolated. You thought life sucked now. Let me tell you, it can get a hell of a lot worse. Anxiety shoots through the roof, depression gets worse, etc. This makes doing stuff even harder. Even returning back to school becomes a massive chore and most end up failing out again on their second attempt.

This is all in hindsight, dropping out of college was one of the worst decisions of my life. It's not that you need to go to college, but when I quit, I didn't do much. My life fell completely apart. It took years before I started seeing a counselor and pdoc, etc. I'm 30 now. I haven't lived since I dropped out.

Just going to college, going to classes, doing the work, keeps you involved in society. You don't have to graduate or any of that crap, take classes you enjoy for a semester or two just keeps you from potentially completely falling apart. Until you have something lined up that you will 100% do and not quit in a week, I would recommend going to school.


----------



## the hardest part (May 11, 2015)

Similar situation. I have a few weeks left and I'm thinking of dropping out so I can repeat the last year away from home. Deep down I know I will regret it if I don't move away for uni.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

I think velocicaur said it best. Taking a semester off is a good thing to do, but only if you have something lined up for you to do instead. Plenty of people take semesters off for non-mental health reasons such as traveling or just because they want to "find themselves" etc. BUT if you don't have activities planned, especially if you have social anxiety you're likely to become more isolated. 

I'm thinking about taking some time off from college myself. I'm a second-semester freshman and I'm FAILING...I started out taking 16 credits and am now taking 9. However, I know myself and without a concrete obligation, I know I'll start staying in all day and reading too much and watching too much TV.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

You will be fine, you are only a semester behind. Do you think anyone in the real world cares about that? only negative is that you will be in more debt.


----------



## MiniVee (Mar 1, 2012)

my breaks gonna be a month and a half long so its not too long. I'm repeating this semester in July and i'll be doing a really light load which is good, cause ive passed all my assignments from this semester before withdrawing. Only thing i need to repeat is my placement which is fine so i think i'll be ok =)
doc decided to switch my paxil to citalopram 20mg and it seems to be really good. getting way less side effects on the citalopram compared to paxil.

feeling quite positive for next semester now 
only thing that still really gets me down is just seeing my facebook newsfeed filled with people posting that they've finished their degree blah blah blah. might just deactivate it in the meantime =.=

will be going to syndey for a few weeks to chill out so it should be good too. least i'll be nice, relaxed and refreshed and ace the next semester!


----------



## MiniVee (Mar 1, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> I'm in the same situation. I was in my first clinical placement this past winter and had to take time off due to anxiety/panic attacks/IBS. It was a hard decision but knew that it was better then having a mental breakdown from the stress. I decided to switch programs because it became apparent that what I was doing wasn't conducive to my mental health. It's been really hard hearing stories from my classmates and last week seeing them all celebrate being finished.
> 
> Being a semester behind isn't a bad thing! You'll be finishing your degree and after that it wont matter at all, focus on getting better and the rest will fall into place.


I know it such a hard decision when ur in that situation right?? but i guess its important to remember that your health comes first! i learnt that the hard way. i kept pushing to finish this semester till i couldnt emotionally and physically do it anymore.
hope things are well for you!


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

MiniVee said:


> my breaks gonna be a month and a half long so its not too long. I'm repeating this semester in July and i'll be doing a really light load which is good, cause ive passed all my assignments from this semester before withdrawing. Only thing i need to repeat is my placement which is fine so i think i'll be ok =)
> doc decided to switch my paxil to citalopram 20mg and it seems to be really good. getting way less side effects on the citalopram compared to paxil.
> 
> feeling quite positive for next semester now
> ...


glad to hear you sounding positive! I had a really hard time hearing my classmates on facebook talking about finishing the semester (was a super hard placement), I just kept reminding myself that my health comes first.


----------

